# Is Refer a Friend Broken?



## C&O RR

I have tried for the past 3 weeks to enter an email address for a friend that is going to travel and does not have a AGR account. The system accepts the email that I put in but the system not sending the referral. Does anyone have a clue on what I should do?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

C&O RR said:


> I have tried for the past 3 weeks to enter an email address for a friend that is going to travel and does not have a AGR account. The system accepts the email that I put in but the system not sending the referral. Does anyone have a clue on what I should do?


Possibly your friends email is blocking it. When I signed up for AGR I wasn't getting emails (promos, etc). Talked to AGR Insider and he suggested I use a different email address and that worked.


----------



## SarahZ

Has your friend checked their Spam folder?


----------



## C&O RR

Still is not working. I created a dummy account in Gmail and AGR site is not sending it to this account either ( does not appear in the spam folder or inbox)

Is there a limit on how many people you can refer?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

C&O RR said:


> Still is not working. I created a dummy account in Gmail and AGR site is not sending it to this account either ( does not appear in the spam folder or inbox)
> 
> Is there a limit on how many people you can refer?


There may be. Maybe go over to FlyerTalk and ask AGR Insider


----------



## Ryan

C&O RR said:


> Still is not working. I created a dummy account in Gmail and AGR site is not sending it to this account either ( does not appear in the spam folder or inbox)
> 
> Is there a limit on how many people you can refer?


Gmail pre filters some email that doesn't even make it to the spam box, it may be caught in that.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ryan said:


> C&O RR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still is not working. I created a dummy account in Gmail and AGR site is not sending it to this account either ( does not appear in the spam folder or inbox)
> 
> Is there a limit on how many people you can refer?
> 
> 
> 
> Gmail pre filters some email that doesn't even make it to the spam box, it may be caught in that.
Click to expand...

That seems to be what was happening with my <very old> ATT account. Luckily I had a Yahoo account set up for something else and that is the one I use for AGR.


----------



## AC4400

I had exactly same problem with Gmail. I'll try Yahoo.

edit: I tried Yahoo and Hotmail, none of them worked.


----------



## C&O RR

I just created a Yahoo email account and it is still not working for me either.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

So far as I am aware the refer-a-friend service hasn't accomplished anything for the "friend" in several years now. Whatever bonus they received was going to be applied whether anyone referred them or not. The only thing referring them accomplished was that the referrer received 500 kickback points in exchange for making the referral jump through an extra hoop. Big whoop, let it go already.


----------



## AC4400

C&O RR said:


> I just created a Yahoo email account and it is still not working for me either.


Don't know when AGR will fix this issue. :blink:


----------



## the_traveler

There is a limit, but it is a (fairly) high number. It is something like 50, 100 or 200 lifetime. (I forget the number, but I'll never reach it.)

Edit: The lifetime limit is 50 referrals.


----------



## AC4400

I tried several times today, and it still doesn't work.

Not sure if calling AGR would send the email.


----------



## C&O RR

AGR Insider says that it is down and that they are working on fixing it.


----------



## C&O RR

I just tried the "Refer a Friend" link and it send a referral to a test Gmail account that I created.

Finally fixed after 3 weeks.


----------



## AC4400

It's nice to know. Thanks! :hi:



C&O RR said:


> I just tried the "Refer a Friend" link and it send a referral to a test Gmail account that I created.
> 
> Finally fixed after 3 weeks.


----------



## Carolina Special

FWIW there are apparently two promotions out there that I hadn't heard of before. I presume they are new, although there is a strange 10/04/12 start date listed. 200 Bonus Points on your next NER Business Class trip and 200 Bonus Points on your next Amtrak.com booking is the promise. Both promotions last through 12/31/16. I just signed up...

An update: now the AGR website is saying that I've already been credited for the 200 points on the next Amtrak.com booking-for a trip booked on 4/5/15 when I registered on 6/12/16. Methinks there is some funky programming behind that promotion. I've never taken a BC trip on the NER (deliberately, anyway), so I guess that's why there is "no activity" there. Very strange...


----------

